# New from Clarksville, TN



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Hey all! Thought that I should introduce myself...I am Lee from Clarksville, Tennessee. My scouts gave me the nickname Momma Moose and it stuck. Kind of new at prop building. Undertaking a big commitment by helping with a Haunted Corn Maze in Southside, Tennessee. Suggestions welcomed and wanted! Hope to get lots of good information here.:jol:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome MommaMoose


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, you've found the right place lots of good information


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, MM. You'll find lots of how-to's and ideas here. Good luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Momma!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## HauntNH (May 17, 2010)

Welcome, I just got here myself a few days ago, a lurker but thought I should register and introduce myself. Everyone is super friendly... and a lot of information.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings an welcome MM

And if you have'nt checked out the monster list of projects you really should.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!

We're happy to help anyway we can...but beware...you may get a haunter infection from us....this forum is addicting! :lolkin:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Momma glad to have ya here with us..


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum Momma Moose


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I'm in White Bluff which is over by Dickson... get to Clarksville via 47 or 49 or something like that. I haven't been up to much this year but now that my rail buggy project is "finished" I might get to building something for this year... check out my website - http://gavush.toplessrabbit.com/halloween


----------

